#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Goed uitziende lady zoekt leuke goed opgeleide gentleman vanaf 29 tot 33jr!

## schoonheid28

salaam beste jongeman,

Dit oproepje is bedoeld voor die mannen die het leven alleen vaarwel willen zeggen en er klaar voor zijn een nieuwe fase in hun leven te gaan, namelijk die van een getrouwde man. Ik ben een serieuze meid op zoek naar een leuke man aan mijn zij, heb alles wat mijn hartje begeert, hmdl, behalve een man die de volgende eigenschappen bezit: Goed opgeleid, gelovig, Marokkaans, ambitieus, humorvol, lief, levensgenieter, verzorgd, iemand die de waarden en normen van cultuur/geloof weet te waarderen en goed weet wat hij wil. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een man die de berberse taal beheerst, maar is geen grote eis. 

Mannen die hun leven invullen met leugens en bedrog, hun wilde haren nog niet kwijt zijn of uit zijn op een pleziertje zijn bij mij aan het verkeerde adres.
En ja heren.....ik ben een vrolijke, opgewekte meid, weet goed wat ik wil en niet wil en simpelweg op zoek naar een man met wie ik mijn leven kan delen..verder wil ik er aan toe voegen dat ik het erg belangrijk vind goed met een man te kunnen praten , bij wie ik mezelf kan zijn en me op mijn gemak kan voelen.

Ben je boven de 28 jaar en kan je je vinden in dit oproepje stuur me een pm, stel jezelf voor en vertel iets over jezelf. Ik ben niet van plan te reageren op korte reacties gevuld met vragen of korte opmerkingen....it must be more...

Groet,

amira

----------


## schoonheid28

niemand??

----------


## schoonheid28

jammer dat r niemand is die aan mij wensen voldoet

----------


## moustapha

hoi ben je een familie mens....

----------


## schoonheid28

jazeker ben ik een famillie mens

----------


## moustapha

ik zou je wel willen leren kennen....

Ik ben een jongeman van 33 een echte berber en zoek en lief spontaan vrouw met een goude hart en een goed geloof
Ben hbo geschoold ben mischien beetje ouderwets maar wil geen relatie.
Wil je wel zien en als het klickt trouwen....

ken je me contact gegevens mailen...... email of tel wat je wenselijk vind 

Sorry dat ik zo direct ben thats just me...

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

upppiee

----------


## abdelilah27

wat heb je gestudeerd? hoe oud ben je?

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppp

----------


## undercoverM

ben jij nu pas serieus wat heb je al die jaren gedaan ... jij bent nu pas je wilde haren kwijt wollah sommige mensen hebbe echt geen leven

----------


## schoonheid28

gestudeerd en kwam alleen maar troep tegen ,,ik trouw niet zomaar met iemand!!! meeste die getrouwd zn op hun 23ste die zn nu gescheiden,,trouwen is geen grap!

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppp

----------


## Nordin10

Hoi Amira, 

Moest wel even lachen hoor, je had een hele waslijst. Maar onlangs dat voldoe ik aan jouw eisen. Voordat ik een heel verhaal ga schrijven wil ik weten of je nog op zoek bent. 

Ik hoop je snel te horen, 

ps Nordinne,

----------


## Nordin10

Hoi Amira, 

Lees mijn bericht even, mischien kun je daarin vinden.

Groetjes Nordin,

----------


## mysteryguest

Ik ben een man en ik zoek ehhhh wat zoek ik niemand o ik zit hier verkeerd, hahaha mensen toch internet daten??

Zo laag gezonken marokkanen tegenwoordig

----------


## masterQ

uppp :lachu:

----------


## nieuweleven

Ik wil je graag leren kennen.

----------


## mijster

hoi schoonheid heb gespekt bij jou, wel ik zou willen je betere te leren kunnen stuur me jouw msn prev

----------


## schoonheid28

> Ik wil je graag leren kennen.


reageer alleen via pm

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppp

----------

